# Help with pH level.



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

hi all,

i was given 4 Blue Rams (about an inch big) a couple of hours ago from a LFS dude who couldnt sell them to any one. so far what i have done is moved all the other occupants from the tank out, save to platys, and moved the 4 of the rams in to the 15GL. from what i have read, i have redone the tank with two teacups to act as caves and added live plants as well to the existing silk/plastic plants. they seem pretty happy with the new place and are out and swimming. 

my concern is with the pH level in my tank. i have it standing somewhere between 7.5 and 8. i have read that these lil guys like ph levels between 5 to 7. how do i go about doing this with out adding any neutralizers to the water (since i dont get them here). i read up somewhere that adding distilled water could do the trick? if so how much? i also read up that adding CO2 is a good idea to lower the ph and good for the plants as well... would these two work?

help please!


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

adding driftwood is a natural way to lower pH.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

already have driftwood Stripes.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

zakk... try this... almond leaves should be easy to get in india.. i believe that they are grown all over india and asia... although i could be wrong... i do not know about the availability of oak leaves or peat there.. if you can get peat then i would get some and put it in a section of nylon stocking(pantyhose) with the ends tied... place it in a HOB filter..it will make the water more acidic and aslo soften it a bit... it will stain the water ; but if the staining bothers you; it can be removed by placing a bag of carbon it the filter..


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

peat moss is very do able! mom has them in the backyard......and yes john, Almond Leaves are easily available around here. 

thanks for the help chief!

cheers!


----------

